# Pilot House, Canoe Stern, 40' Approx, ???



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

As we were dropping Raven back into the briney today this was waiting to come up.

At first I thought Shannon but I can't find any Shannon canoe sterns. She'd be around 40' , absolutely lovely boat. 

Anyone have any idea of the identity ?


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Heheheheehehe....


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks BF. I don't know what it is about me and pics. First one today worked perfectly, this one no way, yet they are both Photo Bucket, same size images, nothing peculiar.


The word MORON comes to mind but surely not moi ???

thanks again


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

TDW--

Not moron... just technologically challenged...


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Purdy pilothouse cutter . . . not a Shannon though. I've toured their factory a few times, being just a couple miles north of us. It seems to have a Hoyt Jib Boom, self tending. Definitely not a Nauticat or Island Packet . . . Pacific Seacraft?


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

I was thinking Nauticat, they have one that looks like that. but you would know.

Gulfstar? Wrong stern.


----------



## BlowinSouth (Nov 10, 2007)

Panda 40 PH?


----------



## BlowinSouth (Nov 10, 2007)

Wait, never mind I see it's the one that bestfriend posted. I thought that was his guess. I don't know what it is but it's a beautiful boat.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey, btw, did any of you notice the fire damaged motor sailor on the left side of the pic ? 

She's damned pretty I can tell you. Now owned, I am told, by a property developer who obviously made some enemies. One evening a month back some fellow wandered onto the jetty, dowsed her in some kind of accelerant and woomfer. No damage below deck but $250.000 above. Such a shame.

She was owned, I am again only told, previously by Peter Garrett who if any of you don't know of him he was lead singer in the Oz band Midnight Oil and is now an ALP polly and running neck and neck with a certain Lady Downer of Bagdad as Australian ******** of the Year. Garrett sold her some time ago.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

sure does look like a panda. I am confused, or blowinsouth you are confused, I know tdw is always confused.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

bestfriend said:


> sure does look like a panda.


Blowin....I simply cannot call you BS OK ?

BF and Blowin, yep it does look Panda ish but but but. I'll have to nip down to the yard this afternoon and check her out. Will report back on the morrow.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Look in YW, there is one in Seattle with lots of pics, beautiful down below. I see what you mean about the windows not being right. Maybe its just the year or the size. Good luck, let us know. Certainly makes me think Robert Perry design.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

TDW. I believe your affliction with photo posting is known as the gold fish syndrome. .......Oh....TDW. I believe your affliction with photo posting is known as the gold fish syndrome......Oh....TDW. I believe your affliction with photo posting is known as the gold fish syndrome....Oh....never mind


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

SimonV said:


> TDW. I believe your affliction with photo posting is known as the gold fish syndrome. .......Oh....TDW. I believe your affliction with photo posting is known as the gold fish syndrome......Oh....TDW. I believe your affliction with photo posting is known as the gold fish syndrome....Oh....never mind


Are you suggesting that I have the attention span of a goldfis......

Sorry, what was that again ?

Now where was I. Oh Sailnet ! How did I get here ?

Strange, only yesterday.

For oft, when on my couch I lie In vacant or in pensive mood,_ 20_ They flash upon that inward eye Which is the bliss of solitude; And then my heart with pleasure fills, And dances with the daffodils

There you go. Why I saw the need to quote Wordsworth I have no idea but such is life.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Yeah, every thing about the thing screams Panda except for the slight difference in the PH windows and the sloop v cutter rig. 

Nice. Add to list.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

bestfriend said:


>


To the right, something you don't see every day...a lapstrake sailboat...!


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Unless you are here, there is a whole fleet of folk boats.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

bestfriend said:


> Unless you are here, there is a whole fleet of folk boats.


Actually that one is a Stella. 26' version of the Folkboat. I love the things be they Stella or Folkboat. They really look the goods under sail. Wonderful little harbour day sailor that you can stay on for a short time. An Australian woman , then in her sixties I think, circumnavigated in one. Sadly she then put it up on a rock just north of Sydney and lost it.

The Pilot House btw is a Perry Panda, no doubt. Lovely boat. I had a look at her when she was out of the water and her condition is nothing short of superb.

One thing I have to add and that is "oh the joy of a fin keel when you have to reverse out through such a narrow passage". Getting our PB out of there with her full keel was a nightmare. Raven , whack her into reverse and its as easy as reverse parking a Mini. Good way to impress the onlookers as well.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Well its about time!! Its almost midnight here, and I've been waiting up all night by the computer for your answer.   
Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey look, post #2000, woo hoo! I really need a life.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Sorry but I can't resist. This is our baby ready to take a splash. Not exactly cutting edge technology that slipway. Still and all , neither am I or Raven either.

Now, let's see if this damn photo bucket thing is going to work.










nah, I give up. If you can be bothered, click on the link. That works if nothing else does.

Beer time. Bye for now.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

You're right about cutting edge! Do they just knock out the pole on the left that looks like a ladder, and away she goes?

Nice BBQ, CD will be proud.

Take out the space between


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

bestfriend said:


> You're right about cutting edge! Do they just knock out the pole on the left, and away she goes?


roflmao

To be honest, you're not far off. Not many yards like that left I'm afraid, but what the heck, they are Wombat friendly.

(I've padlocked the BBQ to the stern rail in case CD gets any ideas)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)




----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

looks like a motor driven drum and cable set up in that red box...


----------



## witzgall (Jan 9, 2007)

Valiant 40 PH.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

USCGRET1990 said:


> looks like a motor driven drum and cable set up in that red box...


Spot on. Nothing but the very best 19th century technology for us. It was only converted from steam last month. 

Witzgal - I've seen her out of the water and she is much more of a full keel than a V40. Like the Panda she has those dinky little portholes in the PH plus that huge window facing aft.

I didn't get a chance to speak with the owner but one of the yard workers reckons the owner said she was timber and that she was a Valiant but I'm still sticking with the Panda for now. Remember that Valiants and Perry are very well know everywhere but no one in Australia would have heard of a Panda.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Hans Christian has a 39' pilothouse, canoe stern.

_Currently at 34 12 22 N 77 48 01 W, Wrightsville Beach, NC_


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Spot on. Nothing but the very best 19th century technology for us. It was only converted from steam last month. 
Not to worry, we pulled our 95' patrol boat that way several times since 1980
in various places... I bet there's many still around here still...


----------



## BlowinSouth (Nov 10, 2007)

bestfriend said:


> sure does look like a panda. I am confused, or blowinsouth you are confused, I know tdw is always confused.


LOL! I'm always confused too! I thought tdw was describing a 40' canoe stern PH boat and asking for ideas on what it could be. I didn't realize the pic you posted was the pic of the boat in question, I thought that was your guess.

Thats not a Panda 40, the 40 has two windows in the PH the one in the pic has three. It looks bigger than 40' to me also. I don't think Panda made a PH larger then 40 but it does look like a Perry design.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

BlowinSouth said:


> LOL! I'm always confused too! I thought tdw was describing a 40' canoe stern PH boat and asking for ideas on what it could be. I didn't realize the pic you posted was the pic of the boat in question, I thought that was your guess.
> 
> Thats not a Panda 40, the 40 has two windows in the PH the one in the pic has three. It looks bigger than 40' to me also. I don't think Panda made a PH larger then 40 but it does look like a Perry design.


The image of the boat heading into the slip (pilot house , three windows in the side ) is the boat I'm trying to ID.

It is identical to the Panda 40PH (above and below the water) except for the three windows. Owner reckons Valiant 40 but as mentioned before the underwater shape is not V40.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Valiant 40

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t197/tdwombat/vali40fl.gif

Panda 40

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t197/tdwombat/OutOfTheWater.jpg

Very different underwater profile.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Infamy Infamy, they've all got it in for me. 

Have I mentioned recently that I hate Photo Bucket ??


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

> TB,
> It isn't a Pacific Seacraft. They have made a 32' PH and a 40' PH.












Are you sure of that Rick?


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

TrueBlue,

I see the similarity with the three side windows, but I'm going to back Rick up on this. The boat in the photo (the OP's photo, that is) is not a PSC Pilothouse 40. There are only two of those in existence and neither one of them has whisker stays. Nor do they have a spoon bow. Nor a stepped caprail at the bow. Definitely not a PSC PH40.

Not a Valiant either.


----------



## TAK (Jul 14, 2003)

I think I know what that is..
Does it have the Iron in the name? Iron Horse or something ? 
If it is what I am thinking, its a Lyman-Morse 41(?) that Bob Perry modified to have a pilot house several years after it was launched initially. Lyman-Morse did the refit to add the pilot house and refurbished the boat.. Listed at 400k as I recall.. 

It was at the Annapolis Boat Show a few years ago, Bob was even on it and I met him while touring the boat. I noticed over the next couple of years and it sat unsold .. Not sure what ever happened to it. 

I think he did a 45 too.. http://www.perryboat.com/largeview/crhper-kbill-nkens45-slge.jpg?Ken+Sawyer%26acute;s+Lyman-Morse+45


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

That Lyman Morse 45 is a nice looking thing but I think we'll stick with Panda 40. She was definitely 40'. No more, no less, forty shall the length be, the length being forty, 39 shall she not be, nor shall she be 41. (sorry wrong thread)


----------



## jzeke16 (Dec 21, 2006)

*40' Lyman-Morse*

The boat TAK is thinking of is "One Iron". It is a 40' Tashiba Pilothose. It was sold out of Annapolis Marina in March this year. The same time I was buying my Tashiba 31 PH.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

RickBowman said:


> TB,
> They are in the PS lineup and were hand built built in the USA by American craftsman, and thanks for posting a copy of my vessel.


You're welcome Rick, but I thought yours' was a 33.

Pilothouse 40


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

RickBowman said:


> Right TB, they copied the 32?
> Did anyone ever come up with the make of the pilothouse yet? It renminds me of one that was for sale and posted on the internet about 4 years ago in British Columbia.


Rick,

She is almost certainly (99.99% probability) a Panda 40. Hull is identical, underwater profile is right and the only oddity is a couple of extra windows in the pilot house. Owner did claim she was a Valiant but the underwater is all wrong. I think he was using Valiant as a generic name for any Perry designed canoe stern because of the Valiant's popularity. No one in Australia would have heard of a Panda other than as a cute widdle fwuffy cwitter wot eats bamboo. Well maybe not exactly little !!

TD


----------



## TAK (Jul 14, 2003)

jzeke16 said:


> The boat TAK is thinking of is "One Iron". It is a 40' Tashiba Pilothose. It was sold out of Annapolis Marina in March this year. The same time I was buying my Tashiba 31 PH.


Yea thats it.. it was over in Port A last time I saw it .. I looked at the 31 you bought - was tempted but went w/ the Caliber - 31 Tashiba was very nice .. How do you like it?


----------



## jzeke16 (Dec 21, 2006)

*Tph 31*

I love it. Cosmetically it was near perfect. Mechanically very good. Just needed hoses and new iron parts (mounts, exhaust riser). Sailed it to Block Island this September.


----------



## TAK (Jul 14, 2003)

jzeke16 said:


> I love it. Cosmetically it was near perfect. Mechanically very good. Just needed hoses and new iron parts (mounts, exhaust riser). Sailed it to Block Island this September.


Excellent!


----------

